# Model 3 Carwow review - what app?



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Carwow did a great model 3 review. Anyone know what app they were using on the phone for performance timing? See the 14 minute mark.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Answering my own question, App is "drag racer".


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Answering my own question, App is "drag racer".


ha. I just looked thru the video's comments and was going to come and say the same!


> It's called 'Drag Racer'- or 'Drag Race car performance 0-60 mph 1/4mile GPS'


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> ha. I just looked thru the video's comments and was going to come and say the same!


Thanks Melinda!

I just started looking at app screenshots until I found it. Seems to get good reviews, will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Thanks Melinda!
> 
> I just started looking at app screenshots until I found it. Seems to get good reviews, will try it out tomorrow.


Hmm, get 0-60 before the 5% power increase rolls out and compare the times?


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> Hmm, get 0-60 before the 5% power increase rolls out and compare the times?


That's what I'll be doing. Just need to find a secluded flat straight bit of road tomorrow.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Tried a quick run this morning with that app. AWD with aeros on. Temp was high 40s, battery was 91%. I had the phone in the car dock, so GPS was not 100%. Going to pick up a windshield mount and try again later in the week.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I had a go this morning using this app too, in the empty parking lot of the local high school football stadium. Less than ideal conditions. Light rain, wet pavement. Battery ~81%, temperature in low 40s F. LR RWD, 18" wheels with the aero covers removed.

I'm on 2019.5.15 (pre-power boost) and surprised I was able to clock 0-60 in 4.5 seconds. I only did it the once since a couple people entered the parking lot right after the run. I applied the brakes as soon as the read-out hit 61mph.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> ha. I just looked thru the video's comments and was going to come and say the same!


@MelindaV,

Only on Android? Don't seem to see it on IOS.....am I missing something?

Ski


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Skione65 said:


> Only on Android? Don't seem to see it on IOS.....am I missing something?
> 
> Ski


I tried using Race Timer on iOS but the results are all over the place, from 4.3s to 5.8s.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

MMMGP said:


> I tried using Race Timer on iOS but the results are all over the place, from 4.3s to 5.8s.


Is that the same app as drag racer on android?

I don't know what the precision of the GPS is in a phone vs a semi professional standalone GPS box like dragy.

Where was the phone mounted in your car?


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Is that the same app as drag racer on android?
> 
> I don't know what the precision of the GPS is in a phone vs a semi professional standalone GPS box like dragy.
> 
> Where was the phone mounted in your car?


I couldn't find Drag Racer on iOS so I tried Race Timer instead.

Copied your runs by leaving the phone in the car dock.

BTW, love the MR2 and most of the Japanese cars from the 90s. I had a '97 Acura Integra GSR new when it came out and recently bought a '95 to rebuild for my son. He has his permit and is learning to drive with it.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Drag racer on android shows the GPS signal strength. My guess is if you do a run and its anything other than 100%, you won't be accurate. The phone dock in the 3 doesn't give the phone a clear view of the sky above it. The carwow guy stuck it to the cars screen somehow.

I've ordered a phone mount on amazon for the windshield, its a magnetic mount and I have a metal plate attachment in my case, so it should be stable. My plan is to get the GPS to 100% accuracy and test a few runs, if they all come in with similar numbers, its probably a good result. If the are all over the place, then I'll assume the Phone GPS is not up to the task, and get a separate performance box like the dragy, vbox etc.

I had 2 94 MR2 turbos. Loved them both. The last one (pictured in my sig) I sold in 2012. Huge amounts of fun, but at that time in my life I couldn't justify keeping it, it was never being driven. The GSR is an awesome car, reminds me in some ways of a smaller NSX. The 90's was Acura's peak. I had a 2004 TL and 2 MDX's, they just didn't have the same presence.

The model 3 is a completely different car, but I get the same rush every time I get in it, that I got from my MR2's


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Race timer also has a GPS bar but I was unable to track the strength progress during the runs. The app developers should record that info too, just like speed and time.

The rains have restarted here and are expected to continue for 4 more days so no plans for additional testing. I do have a suction cup phone holder in the garage somewhere but that’ll take some digging.

A pair of Mr Twos? I know the feeling! I had a pair of BMW E36 M3 sedans at one point, including one in a very rare color combination which led to me scraping the VIN database one by one. A friend helped write a script and before we knew it, we had all the production numbers for all North American E36 M3s! I sold the rare bird three years ago as it was just sitting in the garage, it was time to move on.

I regret never purchasing a MR2. I spent almost a decade in the Car Audio and Security industry from the early 90s to 2000s and worked on & drove many examples. These days unmodified or clean examples demand a premium and that’s expected. Recall seeing a story a few weeks back about a low mileage Supra going for over $120k! NSX models are getting up there too, $50-60k easy these days on BAT.com.

I missed the bus on many fantastic Japanes cars from the 90s, but the Model 3 will keep me busy for a while and the GSR will eventually need a small turbo kit.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Did another run tonight, this time with a windshield mount that magnetically held the phone. I put it in the middle of the glass roof. Times were IDENTICAL to my run sunday morning. 5.0 0-60, GPS @87%.

This leads me to believe these phone only performance timers are not up to the job. I'll pick up a dragy GPS in a few weeks, mount it to the outside of the car on a steel part and try again.

There is this guy over on the teslamotorsclub getting insane performance numbers with his model 3 AWD on 2019.5.15. Are all the AWD 3's in the same ballpark maybe?

@MMMGP - A pair of E36 M3's???!!! Holy smokes, thats hard core. I had an E93 335 convertible for a few years, fun car, but I also didn't drive it much. Moved it on to
empty out the garage for the Model 3. 90's Japanese performance cars are stupid money these days, my friend sold his 1990 NSX with over 170k miles on it for 35k last year. The styling of those 90's import cars will never be recreated.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> This leads me to believe these phone only performance timers are not up to the job.


Agree. I'm scratching my head on how I got 4.5 sec on wet pavement with a RWD. Granted, I have only an N of 1. I'm toying with the idea of paying a visit to the LucasOil Raceway over on the west side of Indy this summer and getting properly timed on an amateur night. That would be new territory for me though, having never really been a motorhead.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> Agree. I'm scratching my head on how I got 4.5 sec on wet pavement with a RWD. Granted, I have only an N of 1. I'm toying with the idea of paying a visit to the LucasOil Raceway over on the west side of Indy this summer and getting properly timed on an amateur night. That would be new territory for me though, having never really been a motorhead.


Drag strip might be fun with a 3, I've never done one myself. My friend did with one of his old muscle cars years ago, he enjoyed it as he got to push his car to the limits safely. His only regret was the underside got covered in tire rubber (track was coated in it from use, never properly cleaned), took some effort to get it all off.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Drag strip might be fun with a 3, I've never done one myself. My friend did with one of his old muscle cars years ago, he enjoyed it as he got to push his car to the limits safely. His only regret was the underside got covered in tire rubber (track was coated in it from use, never properly cleaned), took some effort to get it all off.


_SUNDAAAAAAY! New England Dragway Epping New Hampshire!_

Those radio ads are still embedded in my memory from when I grew up west of Boston.  I'm guessing this is the dragway your friend went to (assuming you've been in NH for a while).

Excellent point about the tire rubber. Hadn't thought of that. I suspect I may go out one Wednesday just to observe and learn the cadence of the evening.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> @MMMGP - A pair of E36 M3's???!!! Holy smokes, thats hard core. I had an E93 335 convertible for a few years, fun car, but I also didn't drive it much. Moved it on to
> empty out the garage for the Model 3. 90's Japanese performance cars are stupid money these days, my friend sold his 1990 NSX with over 170k miles on it for 35k last year. The styling of those 90's import cars will never be recreated.


The E36 M3s were surprisingly affordable to own and maintain plus the forums are filled with detailed DIY instructions and knowledgeable members. It's funny you mention the E93 as I own a 335is with DCT. Fun car but it's mostly sitting around in the garage these days and will be on the market once the weather clears up.

My 5% peak power increase showed up tonight. Have yet to decide if I want to wait for better weather and more test runs or just be done with it.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> _SUNDAAAAAAY! New England Dragway Epping New Hampshire!_
> 
> Those radio ads are still embedded in my memory from when I grew up west of Boston.  I'm guessing this is the dragway your friend went to (assuming you've been in NH for a while).
> 
> Excellent point about the tire rubber. Hadn't thought of that. I suspect I may go out one Wednesday just to observe and learn the cadence of the evening.


You are correct, he was racing in Epping. Not sure where else you can do it around here, but I don't think I'll take the 3 out to race honestly. Not unless Tesla allow me to upgrade my AWD to Performance with a software unlock! Then I'd be interested in doing a road course.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Nautilus said:


> _SUNDAAAAAAY! New England Dragway Epping New Hampshire!_
> 
> Those radio ads are still embedded in my memory from when I grew up west of Boston.  I'm guessing this is the dragway your friend went to (assuming you've been in NH for a while).






Sorry, couldn't resist .


----------

